# баянище :)



## rodiongork (24 Дек 2016)

Прошу прощения если это уже где-нибудь пролетало на форуме, но все-таки забавно сей гаргантюанский инструмент выглядит. Хотя польза от него наверное только маркетинговая...

(п.с. я понимаю что технически это не баян - но для названия темы слово подходящее)


----------



## zet10 (24 Дек 2016)

К баяну это не имеет ни какого отношения! Это штаерские гармони, пора бы знать такое.У нас они есть в продаже, вот как выглядет классический вариант.Отличные и самобытные австрийские инструменты.


----------



## rodiongork (24 Дек 2016)

Насчет "пора знать" - Вы слишком хорошо обо мне думаете ))

Спасибо за инфу насчет русскоязычного названия и фоты! Пойду погуглю теперь!

Что касается до этого мегадевайса, если я правильно понял, это какой-то семейный бизнес - не удивлюсь если сами строят, сами играют:

http://www.harmonika-parz.at/

*UPD* почитал и в очередной раз удивился - для чего делают разные звуки на сжим-розжим. хотя м.б. для народной музыки самое то - зажал несколько клавиш, и води туда-сюда в такт


----------



## krainalelek (25 Дек 2016)

zet10 (24.12.2016, 16:03) писал:


> Это штаерские гармони, пора бы знать такое.У нас они есть в продаже.


Подскажите, что за кнопка на левой ажурке? Бывет и по две.


----------



## zet10 (25 Дек 2016)

Это спускной клапан, очень удобный! Гараздо удобнее чем на Аккордеонах или баянах.


----------



## krainalelek (25 Дек 2016)

А какой смысл делать сразу два таких клапана? (на втором фото у меня в комменте)
И что тогда за кнопка, расположенная выше других, в наружном ряду у Beltuna?
Как по мне, так не очень удачное расположение для клапана, т.к. во время игры есть вероятность его нажать при движении меха на сжим. Расположен как раз на уровне кнопок. А на аккордеонах наоборот вынесен за зону движения запястья, чтобы не мешал сжимать мех.
Может эта конструктивная особенность связанная с традициями изготовления этого типа гармоник?
Я думал что это переключатель регистров или шторка, закрывающая звуковые отверстия на ажурке, приглушающая бас, чтобы не так мощно звучал)


----------



## zet10 (25 Дек 2016)

Когда Вы подержите данный инструмент в руках, то убедитесь что все сделано грамотно! но Ваши пожелания, я обязательно передам производителю))...


----------



## rodiongork (27 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> А какой смысл делать сразу два таких клапана? (на втором фото у меня в комменте)
> И что тогда за кнопка, расположенная выше других, в наружном ряду у Beltuna?


Действительно, расскажите, пожалуйста, что тут к чему - любопытно стало


----------

